# Season Pass/WishList Alert: Giants vs. Vikings 12/12/10



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Due to the *roof collapsing* at the Metrodome the Giants vs. Vikings games has been postponed and moved. Originally they were supposed to play on Sunday 12/12/10 in Minneapolis.

The game has been moved to DETROIT on Monday 12/13/10 at 7pmET.

Watch the roof collapse here....
http://msn.foxsports.com/video/show...6-49a0-84ca-20ed0a175567&from=msnhp&gt1=39002


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It will also be replayed for the rest of us at midnight EST Monday night (Tuesday morning) on NFL Network.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

According to NFL.COM the game will also be on NFL Sunday Ticket.

Yeah! And th 7:20 kickoff means we can actually watch the whole game and still be able to get up for work in the morning.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Looking out my window, I see a cloudless blue sky. Ahh, California.

One person had said that she had paid quite a bit to travel to the original game. No one buys travel insurance for short trips so she is out the money.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

After that game I'm not quite sure why I was so excited about getting to watch it...

What a dog.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)




----------

